# Looking for mid 80's strain



## Grower13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Been researching strains....... trying to find the strain me and my buddies use to smoke in the mid 80's to early 90's......... very consistant........ best pot any of us had ever had before....... would still be very good by todays standards.......... anyway been 20 years since I've seen it........  I thought I might grow some to burn with them........... it would blow their minds to hit it again. I'm sure they would remember........ at least a couple of them would anyway(lol)........ We called it the "Grunge". So I was thinking maybe if I give a discription just may someone here would know what strain it is.

Light green in color/ Light colored lime
Piney smell with a little skunk(not much skunk or baby poo smell though)
buds were nice nuggets size....... mostly roundish in shape
Had a sour lemon taste 
Smoke stank worse then herb does
very heavy smoke
make you grin ear to ear
none to very litte hair of any color
we would find a  few seeds in it here and there(Hermies I' sure)
I'm sure it was grown in doors........ 1st "high tech" herb any of us ever had........ these growers were a head of there time for sure......... we didn't know it then though.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts about the strain........ would love to maybe do a grow journal with it for yall.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I suppose unless somebody remembers the actual name.. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds alot like what we called wahakin (don't know how to spell it) back in the late 70s and early 80s, but i doubt that is the strain name.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 18, 2011)

Kinda sounds like Northern Lights.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 18, 2011)

:huh: sound like dad's home grown


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :huh: sound like dad's home grown



my thoughts exactly. he just described about 30 different strains....except the baby poo smell....I have a kid...baby poo smell is like the colors of the rainbow...it was what ever momma ate in combination with whatever gerber put out that day (gerber green beans and momma eating mustard base BBQ hash is the worst).  it never ended well  If weed smelled like that...i'd have to quit toking for self preservation :holysheep:

hey bud...the same "base" landraces have created all the smoke you see on the net now. with add ons here and their. you will find better then the mid 80's. yes their were the golden grails of those times...but most are lost forever. their are new ones out


----------

